# Selena Gomez als South Park Figur



## beachkini (24 Okt. 2011)

​

Die Macher von South Park lassen Stars meist nicht so glimpflich davon kommen, wenn sie sie als Comic-Figuren darstellen. Selena Gomez wurde gemein mit einem Backblech verprügelt.

Stars sind gern gesehene Gäste in Zeichentrick-Serien. Gerade erst wurde Lady GaGa zur Simpsons-Figur. Doch wenn Stars in der Comic-Serie South Park auftauchen, ereilt sie meist ein schreckliches Ende. Justin Bieber wurde in einer Folge vom dunklen Lord Cthulhu auf der Bühne gekillt, da kommt seine Freundin Selena Gomez noch glimpflich davon.

In einer neuen South Park-Folge kommt *Selena Gomez* bei Eric in einer Kochshow vorbei, um ihm seinen größten Wunsch zu erfüllen. Doch das meist schlecht gelaunte Pummelchen möchte sich nicht mit dem Star fotografieren lassen und sie *wird daraufhin mit einem Backblech verprügelt*. Das macht Eric sprachlos, denn genau sowas beeindruckt den frechen Comic-Boy. Schräg - South Park eben.


----------



## :Undertaker: (25 Okt. 2011)

ohje wer weiß wen sie als nächstes auf die Schippe nehmen :O


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2012)

ich erkenne kaum ne Ähnlichkeit


----------

